# Mixing valve for roman tub valve?



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Has anyone run into this? One of our shake & bake inspectors here notified the builder that there had to be a mixing valve installed on the whirpool for his final. The house was roughed & finished 2 years ago, but the builder just finally sold it.
They keep changing stuff & not notifying the plumbers. Recently, they said they wanted the blow off from the wh piped back to the pan instead of outside. I just shake my head & laugh.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

smoldrn said:


> Has anyone run into this? One of our shake & bake inspectors here notified the builder that there had to be a mixing valve installed on the whirpool for his final. The house was roughed & finished 2 years ago, but the builder just finally sold it.
> They keep changing stuff & not notifying the plumbers. Recently, they said they wanted the blow off from the wh piped back to the pan instead of outside. I just shake my head & laugh.


We would have gotten away w/out installing a tempering valve around here if the rough-in had been signed off prior to the code revision requiring tempering valves on all non pressure balanced or non thermostatic tub valves.

As a compromise, ask the Inspector if he/should would accept the installation of a tempering valve on the HW tank in lieu of one installed on the soaker tub.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

They have to enforce the code that was in effect at the time the permit was issued.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Inspectors around here started enforcing that about two years ago. We usually do them in the rough stage or when the jacuzzi/soaking tub is set. I have put them at the heater before and the inspector had been satisfied.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Always have ran t&p line to pan.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Yah, isn't government great. Temper the water to an 80 gallon tub, so it's cold by the time it's full.

Prolly because some doosch sued someone........

Or some schmo code writer thought it was a good idea, as he sat behind his desk......


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Always have ran t&p line to pan.


 
That voids most heater warranties due to bottoms rusting out if it drips. Although you can tie them in to the drain serving the pan.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> That voids most heater warranties due to bottoms rusting out if it drips. Although you can tie them in to the drain serving the pan.


Agreed, that's just what is done around here.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Agreed, that's just what is done around here.


 If you do that, will you ever know if the t&p leaking??


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> If you do that, will you ever know if the t&p leaking??


When the HO calls


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

smoldrn said:


> Has anyone run into this? One of our shake & bake inspectors here notified the builder that there had to be a mixing valve installed on the whirpool for his final. *The house was roughed & finished 2* *years ago*, but the builder just finally sold it.
> They keep changing stuff & not notifying the plumbers. Recently, they said they wanted the blow off from the wh piped back to the pan instead of outside. I just shake my head & laugh.


 






Didn't it pass a final inspection already? So now that it's selling, it has to be brought up to current code?

Per my code, a bidet cannot have hot water more than 110 F. Other fixtures maximum hot water temp. is 120 F. If a child gets scalded, guess who will get sued.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Yah, isn't government great. Temper the water to an 80 gallon tub, so it's cold by the time it's full.
> 
> Prolly because some doosch sued someone........
> 
> Or some schmo code writer thought it was a good idea, as he sat behind his desk......


It's an adjustable valve -- You can dial it up after the sign-off.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Didn't it pass a final inspection already? So now that it's selling, it has to be brought up to current code?
> 
> Per my code, a bidet cannot have hot water more than 110 F. Other fixtures maximum hot water temp. is 120 F. If a child gets scalded, guess who will get sued.


I guess that the builder never called for a final, as he was in the process of adding all this 'green' technology. This is a total Leeds home, but he;ll never recover his cost.

As far as piping the t&p to the pan, over 10 years ago they made us start piping it to the outside.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

It's totally crazy around here. The city inspectors want the t&p piped outside, banding iron around the wh for seismic, & a hammer arrestor at the highest point, if it's copper pipe.

The county says hammer arrestors at each fixture, t&p piped into pan.

The next county over says no arrestors or air chambers required on copper.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I just got busted for not having a mixing valve on a jetted tub not long ago, had to go back and install one. The water heater though I always pipe the tp into the tee on the pan, then run the line outside, I have never dumped it into the pan


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> As a compromise, ask the Inspector if he/should would accept the installation of a tempering valve on the HW tank in lieu of one installed on the soaker tub.


That is an acceptable alternative if you use an ASSE 1017 or 1070 tempering valve. 
Here's a handy chart of tempering valves and their uses.
http://media.wattswater.com/New_ASSE_1070Standards.pdf


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> That is an acceptable alternative if you use an ASSE 1017 or 1070 tempering valve.
> Here's a handy chart of tempering valves and their uses.
> http://media.wattswater.com/New_ASSE_1070Standards.pdf



I know that's an acceptable alternative under the 2009 UPC, I just don't know if it will fly in other parts of the country.


----------

